# Yellow lab or dobie



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi, I've been thinking about getting a hunting dog lately. I've narrowed it down to either of these breeds. I will be using it to hunt ducks geese quail pheasants cottontails etc. I've never really owned a dog before and understand how big of a responsibility it will be. I'm also prepared for the change it will bring to my hunting. I've read that labs have webbed toes so they re better in water, dobies are very smart, the lack of webbed toes seems to be their only drawback. I will be keeping it kenneled and want to train it to sit on a mat in my house as well as pointing and retrieving, in an out of water.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

by dobie do you mean dobberman?


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i am a lab guy so I would say get a lab. i might be having a litter in a few months too if your looking for a yellow lab pup. my labs hunt upland and waterfowl as well are great family dogs. that is why i like labs, they are great for all kinds of bird hunting and are tremendous family dogs as well. I have hunted everything from chuckars to forest grouse, to sage grouse to geese ducks and swans with my labs as well as sharptails and huns so i would recommend a lab


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah I mean Doberman. I'm really excited about getting into quail, so I need a pointer, I guess. How much do you want for your pups? That timeline is about perfect for me to get my kennel built a ready. The reason I'm considering a dobie is that I like the looks of them. I also like that they are protective and intelligent. But I'm kinda thinking a lab would be a better hunting dog. But maybe just a better swimmer with more of a "lassie" attitude, if you know what I mean. Either way I've got some time to think about which breed. I've got a place in my yard now for a dog run since my peach tree died, I've just got to get materials and start building.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

_I have had both breeds. Labrador hands down is the better breed. I didn't find Dobermans to be all that intelligent when compared to a Labrador._


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

That helps, I read that the Doberman will problem solve while it's hunting and become more efficient. Compared to a lab that just does what you tell it. Did you use your Doberman for waterfowl? How good of a swimmer was it compared to the lab? From what you just said though I'm leaning towards lab a lot more now.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

If you want to hunt and these are your two choices then the choice is made already. Get a black Lab and be done with it. Seriously, the Labrador is a great choice. 
As for protecting the place, my Lab sounds like a Hellhound when someone comes around at night. He's as black as the night, big, and has a deep, deep voice. It's intimidating to say the least.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah my neighbors has a couple of untrained black labs. I know how noisy they are! My reason for yellow is the color matches the dry grass better than black.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

a lab would be a far better hunting dog as dobermans arent typically a bird dog per say. it might be hard to find one with enough prey drive to hunt birds. I havent figured out what i will be asking for the pups as i might sell them with some training or offer them with and without training so i am still working on what i want to do there but these dogs will hunt for sure. they are extremely birdy and have an extensive background for hunting as well as for bird dog competitions like hunt tests and field trials and such so they will hunt as you do have to be careful when getting a lab nowadays. Labs have been over bred and there are many out there that have lost the hunting drive and are no more useful for hunting than a pug so you just have to be careful and do some homework when getting a lab so you dont end up with a dud. mine are started on birds early, very early in life so that instinct if brought out as soon as possible.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been around bird dogs and bird hunting for 40 years and this is the first time I've ever heard the words "Doberman" and "Birddog" in the same sentence... -Ov- 

Really?

Get a Lab dude!  And although "pointing Lab" is an oxymoron, they'll do in a pinch if you gotta have a dog that points.

If you want a dog that is smart, points, retrieves, tracks, hunts both upland and waterfowl, and will protect your family from would be maggots, buy a GWP.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

My best friend had a Doberman that tried to swim whenever my Lab would go in and it was hilarious! That thing sunk like granite. If you are going to hunt waterfowl at all I don't think a Doberman would be your choice. Labs are hard to beat as all around family hunting dogs but buy one from Sprig or another very selective breeder. As Tex-o-bob will tell you, the purchase price is the last thing you want to worry about with a dog. Take it from someone who learned the hard way, most Labs around today are just plain retarded from so much back yard breeding. If you like Germans and hunt the uplands look at DD's, GWP's and Griffons and Pudelpointers, etc. But be warned, if you do you will never go back!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've been around bird dogs and bird hunting for 40 years and this is the first time I've ever heard the words "Doberman" and "Birddog" in the same sentence... -Ov-
> 
> That's what I was thinking! Definitely a unique approach.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been wanting a dog for a few years now, but could never fully commit. I was talking to a neighbor that has a well disciplined lab that convinced me I can have one. I've always liked the demeanor and look of the Doberman do that's why I was considering one, just wanted input on hunting with one, before I actually got a dog. The last thing I want is to spend all the money and time and have a dog that can't work. I live in a good neighborhood so it's not for home protection, how could he protect me from the dog run? I think since I haven't hd a dog since I was five it's more of a friend thing. Plus it'll help me get past my wife leaving with my kids earlier this year. I hate to admit it since I'm proud of my manhood! Also it could ride around with me when my cat and rabbit just aren't that kind of animal.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> If you want to hunt and these are your two choices then the choice is made already. Get a black Lab and be done with it. Seriously, the Labrador is a great choice.
> As for protecting the place, my Lab sounds like a Hellhound when someone comes around at night. He's as black as the night, big, and has a deep, deep voice. It's intimidating to say the least.


Same story here. You cant see my dog at night to save your life!

I honestly thought this thread was a joke. I have never heard of anyone using a doberman for bird hunting. Honestly didnt know they had it in them.

I would get a lab for a couple of reasons: 1) they are good bird dogs, 2) they are good family dogs, 3) they are good at alerting you if someone is near, 4) they arent as intimidating as a doberman so you wont scare the dickens out of people who are already weary of dogs, 5) they are great with kids (my daughter does the most awful things to my dog and she still follows her around like a loyal dog should).

Not saying dobermans arent capable of these things, I just dont know anything about them beyond the limited interaction I have had with them


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I don't like shorthair hunting dogs really, even though I was considering a dobie, it is the fear factor I guess. I'll just have to get a yellow lab. I looked up the dobies on the net before I asked here, locals always know more! A guy said his dobie would outhunt all the other dogs in the area, but he was talking about pheasants only. Thanks for the help guys! What's a gwp?


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

71nova said:


> A guy said his dobie would outhunt all the other dogs in the area, but he was talking about pheasants only.


Ummmm, i wont say there isnt a dobie out there that can hunt birds to some degree but they aren't a bird dog breed so they don't have the same instincts or have them anywhere near as strong as a bird dog breed so i cant really agree with this guys statement at all. If you want a bird dog go with a proven bird dog breed and you cant go wrong. A GWP is a german wirehair pointer, a good versatile breed for a lot of types of hunting. It kind of looks like a hairy german shorthair with a goatee :mrgreen: They are great dogs as well if you want a pointing breed to hunt with. they will hunt waterfowl also. Everybody will have their favorites, as i do with labs, so listen to all the suggestions and aspects of what the guys on here are saying about the breeds they have and go from there. I love labs and would suggest them but i am also a german shorthair guy and would suggest them if you want to hunt a lot of upland game but if i had to choose one breed for how and what i hunt it would be a lab hands down. 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

_Our Doberman swam fine. Nothing like a Lab though as it would balk at entering, once in he would try to keep up with my Black Lab and never did pick up on the retrieve. The only other hound I have had that was as water crazy & retrieved like my Labradors was a German Shepherd. We never took him near a mirror because I'm sure he thought he was a Labrador._


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

You would be better off with a poodle than a doberman. Seriously. I think you would be better off with a myriad of breeds other than a doberman. I can't believe that you are considering a labrador and a doberman for the task of hunting dog. Hunt waterfowl, get a labrador. Hunt upland, get a pointer/setter. It's like saying that you want to go 4-wheeling and are considering getting a Jeep or a Honda civic.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

You know what wholly bugger your right! Poodle is supposedly the smartest dog breed. It ranks way up there with German shepards and doberman a and stuff. I wonder if anyone has ever tried that? I know back in high school the only thing stopping me from four wheelin in a civic was four wheel drive and ground clearance! Little cars like that actually climb quite well. And their frames really help to slide over rocks and stuff! If you would rather not even try how would you know? All I wanted was some info from people with experience. Since I have none thanks for your input though!


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I now own a jeep, by the way since every other vehicle I drove I managed to get stuck somewhere. And yes I've gotten my jeep stuck once too! That was fun! Not


----------

